# Does anyone know a way to play Pocket Camp on Kindle Fire or Computer?



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 21, 2022)

I used to LOVE pocket camp as it was a nice break every once in a while from ACNL and ACCF. I haven't been able to play it recently as I do not have a phone and my bluestacks 4 is not compatible with the newest version. If anyone knows any ways to get it on a Kindle Fire tablet or a computer I would really appreciate it! Thank you all so much and stay positive


----------



## Belle T (Jan 21, 2022)

There are a number of sites that will guide you through either jailbreaking your tablet or downloading an APK of the game, but I don't think we're allowed to discuss them on this site.  But anyway, I _really _do not recommend playing Pocket Camp on a Kindle Fire even if you do find a way. It's not that Pocket Camp is an incredibly demanding game or anything, but the Kindle Fire is such a poorly optimized tablet with incredibly low specs that the performance is bound to be absolute pants in the best case scenario.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 21, 2022)

Tarantella said:


> There are a number of sites that will guide you through either jailbreaking your tablet or downloading an APK of the game, but I don't think we're allowed to discuss them on this site.  But anyway, I _really _do not recommend playing Pocket Camp on a Kindle Fire even if you do find a way. It's not that Pocket Camp is an incredibly demanding game or anything, but the Kindle Fire is such a poorly optimized tablet with incredibly low specs that the performance is bound to be absolute pants in the best case scenario.


Oh it can barely run My Boo so I think I should just save up and get another Ipad after having a Kindle for 4 years. We used to have an Ipad I would play Pocket Camp on but then my brother was making a video outside and we have these HUGE rocks in our yard for looks and he tripped and the Ipad got SPEARED and SMASHED into the rock soooo yeah. I tried getting the Google Play Store on it but now it wont launch any of the Google Play games so maybe I should just save up. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Belle T (Jan 21, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Oh it can barely run My Boo so I think I should just save up and get another Ipad after having a Kindle for 4 years. We used to have an Ipad I would play Pocket Camp on but then my brother was making a video outside and we have these HUGE rocks in our yard for looks and he tripped and the Ipad got SPEARED and SMASHED into the rock soooo yeah. I tried getting the Google Play Store on it but now it wont launch any of the Google Play games so maybe I should just save up. Thanks for the info!!


An iPad or any budget tablet made in the past few years with a proper version of Android (not the trash OS that Amazon uses) would almost certainly play the game better, for sure.


----------



## MiraForceOne (Sep 20, 2022)

There's an android emulator you can use. BlueStacks, and the Google Play store works on it too!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Sep 21, 2022)

MiraForceOne said:


> There's an android emulator you can use. BlueStacks, and the Google Play store works on it too!


It does??? I have tried soooo many versions of bluestacks and the google play store says its not compatible with my computer 
I am stil searching for ways to get this game lol


----------



## MiraForceOne (Sep 22, 2022)

It works in the 64-bit version 4.280.4.4002. I just installed a game for testing purposes


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Sep 22, 2022)

MiraForceOne said:


> It works in the 64-bit version 4.280.4.4002. I just installed a game for testing purposes


OMG IM TRYING THIS RIGHT NOW!!! I hope it works!
Edit: I tried for so long and got it to load up and everything even to link my account. SADLY THOUGH IT exits out EVERYTIME i download the extra data. If I dont download the data then I get this error code. I disappointed myself way to much  Thank you so much for all of your help though!!


----------

